# Silent cinema scores/soundtracks irritations



## Guest

I'm trying to find accurate information about the soundtrack to _Der Letzte Mann _(1924) (The Last Laugh). I know from both Wiki and IMDB that the composer for the original movie was Giuseppe Becce, but I can't find either a copy of the film on the internet or on DVD/Bluray that will tell me whether the music (where there is any) is his or someone else's.

The best I can find on Youtube is this one, which seems closest to the original film. The credits at the end say the music is by the original composer, but it's a restoration with the original score included, and a new score available - so it's not clear which one is actually playing!






Info about the restoration here:

https://www.kinolorber.com/product/the-last-laugh-2k-restoration-blu-ray

I had the same problem trying to get accurate information about _Greed _(1924). Does anyone know of reliable websites where this kind of info is available, rather than having to hunt across several different sites?

Thanks


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> I'm trying to find accurate information about the soundtrack to _Der Letzte Mann _(1924) (The Last Laugh). I know from both Wiki and IMDB that the composer for the original movie was Giuseppe Becce, but I can't find either a copy of the film on the internet or on DVD/Bluray that will tell me whether the music (where there is any) is his or someone else's.
> 
> The best I can find on Youtube is this one, which seems closest to the original film. The credits at the end say the music is by the original composer, but it's a restoration with the original score included, and a new score available - so it's not clear which one is actually playing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Info about the restoration here:
> 
> https://www.kinolorber.com/product/the-last-laugh-2k-restoration-blu-ray
> 
> I had the same problem trying to get accurate information about _Greed _(1924). Does anyone know of reliable websites where this kind of info is available, rather than having to hunt across several different sites?
> 
> Thanks


You might try "Film Score Monthly Messageboard". There are a lot of people there, mostly from the USA, who really know what they're talking about; lot's don't, but quite a few do. A couple of them are writers too.

https://www.filmscoremonthly.com/board/threads.cfm?forumID=1


----------

